# Low Tide Modulator



## Many__Of__Horror (Jun 12, 2021)

I've had my eye on the Shallow Water for a long while, I like the mood it makes, also really like the simple look of Fairfields enclosures.....so I went about trying to replicate it as closely as possible bar adding their brand name to it.
It took a little while to dial in, some great help here with how to dial the gate in properly. Then just micro adjusted the bias when in the small sweet zone to find the least hiss.
Also used a J201 in place of the impossible to get 2SK208-Y but put it in a socket for when they arrive in September to try out.
Time to get moody.


----------



## dawson (Jun 12, 2021)

Oh wow- those stamps look really awesome and these are some super high-quality photos.
May I assume that you're NOT using a cell phone camera like many of us do?


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Jun 12, 2021)

Just took them on my Samsung Note20!


----------



## doublej (Jun 13, 2021)

so nice and clean

are these the connectors you are using?









						2 Pins JST XH-2.54 Male connector Straight 180°
					

Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				











						2 Pins JST XH-2.54 Female connector with Wire Cable AWG26 Length 30cm
					

Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Jun 13, 2021)

Cheers!
I got my connectors from eBay. Those ones from tayda would work for sure


----------



## Flashheart (Jun 14, 2021)

Many__Of__Horror said:


> I've had my eye on the Shallow Water for a long while, I like the mood it makes, also really like the simple look of Fairfields enclosures.....so I went about trying to replicate it as closely as possible bar adding their brand name to it.
> It took a little while to dial in, some great help here with how to dial the gate in properly. Then just micro adjusted the bias when in the small sweet zone to find the least hiss.
> Also used a J201 in place of the impossible to get 2SK208-Y but put it in a socket for when they arrive in September to try out.
> Time to get moody.
> ...


Looks awesome. The stamps look amazing.


----------



## manfesto (Jun 14, 2021)

Many__Of__Horror said:


> Also used a J201 in place of the impossible to get 2SK208-Y but put it in a socket for when they arrive in September to try out.



Any chance you have a 2SK30A you could try out in that spot? (if so, it's got a different pinout so will need to bend some legs)


----------



## giovanni (Jun 14, 2021)

Does the ink from the stamp fade over time?


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Jun 14, 2021)

manfesto said:


> Any chance you have a 2SK30A you could try out in that spot? (if so, it's got a different pinout so will need to bend some legs)


Just checked, don't have any unfortunately (was just reading that thread as well)


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Jun 14, 2021)

giovanni said:


> Does the ink from the stamp fade over time?


It's actually paint from a small Posca paint pen that fills in the stamped area. It's pretty protected in there so i would think it should last, can probably be scratched off if really tried etc as there is no clear coat on it


----------



## manfesto (Jun 14, 2021)

Many__Of__Horror said:


> Just checked, don't have any unfortunately (was just reading that thread as well)


Drat!


----------



## JamieJ (Jun 19, 2021)

Love this build @Many__Of__Horror ! I’ve got my eye on building this pedal next and this is the style I would love to do. Where did you get the LED?


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Jun 19, 2021)

Thanks! I actually found some less standard LED colours here https://www.ledsales.com.au. But being an Australian site not sure how that helps.


----------

